# LAZARUS, maeztro, siete miles ¡joé!



## Maruja14

Una se va unos días de ná y jatetú lo que pasa: 7000 posteos.

Muchas felicidades, de verdad. 

En esta nueva temporada prometo leerte todos los días un poquiyo, aver si voy aprendiendo cosas interesantes otra vez enves the dejar que se me anquilose la mente.

Besotes.


----------



## María Madrid

Por una vez no llego tarde... Muchas felicidades Lazarus. No sé qué haríamos sin ti y sin tu biblioteca. Mil gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Rayines

*.L*aboriosidad 
*.Á*nimo 
*¡Z*ambomba!
*.A*mplitud 
*.R*apidez 
*.U*bicuidad 
*.S*uspicacia 

*Por todo eso, ¡¡felicitaciones joé!! *


----------



## aceituna

¡¡¡Pero quillo!!!! ¿¿¿ya siete mil???

*¡MUUUUCHAS FELICIDADES!*

Gracias por compartir tu sabiduría.

¡Celebra los 7000 con unas copichuelas y un poco de bailoteo!

Besicos desde Italia,

Inés
​


----------



## Antpax

Coñío, 7000. La gente ha venido fuerte de las vacaciones, cumple posts todo el mundo.

Muchas Felicidades y un abrazo "apañero".

Ant


----------



## RIU

Hola: 

Pues si que parece que había ganas de dale a las teclas, si.

Enhorabuena por conseguir captar nuestra atención 7000 veces. 

RIU


----------



## chics

Me sumo a lo dicho por mis compañeros.
¡Felicidades, Lazarus!
(¡y que cumplas muchos más!).


----------



## heidita

La verdad es que ..





> no sé si felicitarlo o no, porque sospecho que se ha dedicado a escribir mensajes "al tuntún" solo para poder decirme que lleva casi tantos mensajes como yo.


¡Me ha salido ideal! tu frase me ha sabido a poco así que le he añadido el toque femenino, jejeje

Bueno, veo que te estás esmerando en pillarme de nuevo, así que te dejo, que estoy ocupada...

No sin antes invitarte a un güisquito en este bello lugar ( ¿te suena de algo la foto 11??, )

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## krolaina

Felicidades, polvorón.

Si te ruborizas con todas nuestras muestras de afecto...seguro que Inés te presta su abanico para bajarte los calores.

Un beso fuerte.


----------



## sabrinita85

Pos, qué decir...
Felicidades Lazarus!
Eres una de las personas más preparadas de este foro.
Sigue adelante!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades para ti en tus siete mil excelentes aportes!!!!  Espero que cumplas mucho más para beneficio de todos los que te necesitamos y admiramos.

Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Gévy

¡Hola!, hola, ho, la, la !

No sé si poner dos puntos, un punto y coma, un punto exclamativo o una coma... no me queda muy claro, jajaja... 

Felicidades, amigo, y gracias por todas estas ayudas y la claridad de tus explicaciones. 

Besos y perdona la broma (no pude resistirme, ya sabes cómo soy ) )

Gévy


----------



## Cristina.

¡Felicidades, maejtro! ¡Por Dios!
Y al séptimo descansó.


----------



## lamartus

*¡7000 felicitaciones!*

Gracias por hacerme aprender tantísimo y por tus, siempre, tan oportunas y didácticas correcciones y observaciones.

Es un placer compartir este espacio con gente tan interesante.

Un beso enorme.


¡Salud!​


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Lazarus: mis felicitaciones por tus ya 7.000 aportes inteligentes.*

*Gracias por ayudarnos a ser menos "burros".*​ 
*¡¡¡GRANDE LAZARUS!!!*

*Con toda mi admiración,*

*Fernita *​


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracia' a tó po' la' felicitasitacione'


----------



## Fernando

Envidiosos saludos y parabienes.


----------



## Txiri

From the first moment months ago when I ran across one of your posts, it was absolutely clear that you were gifted and well educated, and a writer who takes care with his medium.   It is such a joy to run across people like you.  Thank you so much for everything.


----------



## Honeypum

¡¡Muchas felicidades Lazarus!!
Veo que sigues aportando mucho al foro.. ¡enhorabuena!


----------



## panjabigator

Lazarus, es gente como tu que me motiva para seguir aprendiendo epañol.  Cada uno de tus posts son ayudantes y traen mucho a la discusión.  Aspiro a saber la lengua (y escribirla) con la misma finura que tu tienes.  Enhorabuena, Felicitación, Parabién!

Espero a ver 7000 otros posts que superen lo que has hecho!  No slacking!


----------



## loladamore

Muchísimas felicidades, mi amigo sentimental. Haremos un brindis con un güisqui en las rocas. Te invito a este lugar para que sea factible tomar algo en las rocas.

Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

loladamore said:


> Muchísimas felicidades, mi amigo sentimental. Haremos un brindis con un *güisqui *en las rocas.



Sí, ya sé, esto es para felicitar y tal pero.... 

Bien, ya. Felicidades, señor. No sigas intentando pillarme a mala leche, pero las correcciones sí que son bienvenidas. Siga y vuelva usted mañana.


----------

